# Canyon-freundliche Werkstatt im Odenwald??



## toughskill (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

hat villt schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon zu bestellen, bin aber nicht so sehr der routinierte Schrauber...

gruß


----------



## dgdracing (22. September 2010)

Würde mal sagen, dass jeder fähige Radladen die Räder von Canyon warten kann, denn fast alle Teile sind ja normale Kompontenten und daher Rahmen-unabhängig.

Kostet halt auch bei Kleinigkeiten Geld, die man sonst nicht bezahlen müsste, wenn man das Rad vor Ort kauft.

Hätte auch fast nen Canyon ergattert, aber es gab im Laden um die Ecke nen Top Preis für ein Auslaufmodell, also schau dich erstmal um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_Oldb (22. September 2010)

toughskill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat villt schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon zu bestellen, bin aber nicht so sehr der routinierte Schrauber...
> 
> gruß


Mit dieser Einstellung wirst du ein gern gesehener Gast in Werkstätten sein... Warum nicht einfach ein Rad beim lokalen Händler kaufen? Selbst wenn du dort etwas mehr zahlst wird es sich für dich rechnen, durch Probefahrt, Service, spätere Reparaturen etc. Da hat sich das was du vielleicht mehr bezahlst schnell rentiert. Und seien wir ehrlich: Wem machen 100 Euro mehr für ein Rad schon was aus? Dir? Dann nimm einfach ein Rad mit etwas niedrigerer Ausstattung, schon passt es wieder.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## toughskill (22. September 2010)

vielen dank schonmal für die antworten.

Naja muss ehrlich sagen, dass die Preisersparnis gar nicht der Hauptgrund ist (so groß ist die nämlich nicht, kommen ja noch Versandkosten,Pedale etc. dazu). 
Mir gehts Hauptsächlich um die Geometrie: wollte eigentlich ein Cube LTD aber liege hierbei genau zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll...auch eine Probefahrt hat keine Entscheidung gebracht. Bei Canyon gibts hingegen 18.5 Zoll mit recht langem Oberrohr. Das müsste besser für mich sein, da ich für meine Körpergröße einen recht langen Oberkörper hab


----------



## Corax1975 (23. September 2010)

Hallo!
Ich kann "Wellmann-bikes" in Rossdorf-Gundernhausen nur empfehlen. Bekannte von mir bringen dort auch ihre Canyon Räder hin.

P.S. Ich finde die Räder von Canyon gut, bin aber gar kein Freund vom Direktvertrieb. Lieber gehe ich da direkt zum Händler meines Vertrauens. 

Gruß


----------



## sharky (23. September 2010)

es gibt leute, die die meinung vertreten, dass eine werkstatt doof ist, wenn sie einen reparaturauftrag für fremdteile ablehnt. in gewissen maß sehe ich das ein, da es umsatz ist und damit einnahmen für die werkstatt. fragt sich nur, wie viel. da die werkstätten hauptsächlich ihr geld mit dem verkauf von bikes und nicht mit schrauben verdienen, da bleibt zu wenig hängen.

daher find ich persönlich es peinlich, wenn ich mit fremdteilen bei einem händler auftauche, bei dem ich sonst noch nie irgendwas gekauft habe und es auch nicht vorhabe. es gibt hin und wieder mal fälle, wo man für spezialarbeiten sowas in anspruch nehmen muss. aber dann rennt man nicht zu jemand unbekanntem hin und lässt denjenigen nur die undankbare arbeit an anderswo billig gekauftem zeug machen. das ist ne frage von anstand und charakter, in meinen augen


----------



## kaso (23. September 2010)

Hallo,


Gibt es eigentlich RadwerkstÃ¤tten, die Reparaturen ablehnen nur weil das Rad nicht bei Ihnen gekauft wurde? Ich bin schon ein paar Mal umgezogen und mein Rad und das Rad meiner Frau ist mit umgezogen und die letzten beiden Reparaturen am Rad meiner Frau wurden von lokalen WerkstÃ¤dten  anstandslos gemacht ohne einen Kommentar. 

PS: ich fahre auch ein Canyon-Rad und repariere das wenige selber, bei allen anderen FÃ¤llen wÃ¼rde ich einfach freundlich fragen. Ich suche mir ein Rad nicht nach dem HÃ¤ndler aus, sondern nach dem Rad das ich will â ich fahre auch kein Hyundai nur weil ein HyundaihÃ¤ndler im Ort ist.


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2010)

Solche Händler gibt es tatsächlich ! Das sind jene welche es halt nicht mehr nötig haben Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## sharky (23. September 2010)

kaso schrieb:


> ich fahre auch kein Hyundai nur weil ein Hyundaihändler im Ort ist. [/FONT]


aber du würdest dir auch keinen hyundai kaufen und dann zum mercedes händler mit fahren


----------



## kaso (23. September 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> aber du würdest dir auch keinen hyundai kaufen und dann zum mercedes händler mit fahren


 
hmm... bin aber mit dem Landrover und Alfa Spider schon  beim Ford- und Opelhändler aufgeschlagen. Bemüht haben sie sich immer auch wenn sie erst mal nicht begeistert waren. 


Gruss aus dem Odenwald


----------



## dgdracing (23. September 2010)

Als "Stammkunde" bekommt man halt schon schneller mal einen Termin. Wenn man mit nem "Fremdbike" kommt, (lasse mal Versender außen vor), dann ist das doch ein Komplement für den Händler, denn anscheinend hat man ja mit seinem ehemaligen Laden schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

mfg dgdracing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toughskill (25. September 2010)

@Corax1975 Genau das hab ich gesucht, danke für den Tip


----------



## Corax1975 (26. September 2010)

Hab ich gerne gemacht!


----------

